# Anyone heard of RIO saddles?



## Ashley Greenly (May 30, 2020)

Hey folks, I’m in the market for a new barrel racing saddle, as my current one just doesn’t fit my new horse. A lady out my way had a RIO saddle for sale, which was snapped up super quick. It was gorgeous, but I’d never heard of this saddle maker before? She says they’re out of Brazil and that she’s able to order some, but I’d really love to hear others experiences with them before forking any money out.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

WELCOME to the Forum!!

Never heard of that saddle myself but I don't make any claims to know all manufacturers..
I've used this site in the past for reviews of saddles done by users for some input..
*http://www.horsetackreview.com/*

So, did a bit of digging around.
I found reference to custom handmade saddles by Rio Bros., on a sales page of Ebay.
For a selling price of $2,999.00 it sells for. It is a show saddle not a barrel and, and it has been sitting unused for sometime in a house. 
It was not ridden or sat in except for the fitting of it to the owner...
That is the price, not negotiable nor a item to bid on...
However, I still can not find the manufacturers website, address or anything reflecting them makes me nervous of who, what, where and or anything else concerning spending thousands on a saddle you have no way of contacting a manufacturer about for a question or warranty issue if you had one.The inability to find information on them, would have me holding my money tightly in my fist.
Now, I continued to dig hard and found reference to George Rios Brothers saddle on leatherworker. 
*https://leatherworker.net/forum/topic/22339-george-rios-saddle-maker/
*
George Rios died in 2016 so unless a saddle is sitting in a closet someplace there are no more new saddles
_*https://www.legacy.com/obituaries/name/george-rios-obituary?pid=178038384*_

So, depending upon what it is you are being told would have me interested or not...
There _*is*_ a similar sounding company and I wonder about the quality of what is happening with using such a similar name as often the association of name makes people thing same company...buyer beware!!
_*https://www.manta.com/c/mm0w7bx/rios-saddle-manufacturing-co*_
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:...


----------

